# Seaweed enjoyed by Pigeons



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all,


Just a few fast images of the Brand of dried Sea weed I have been buying for my Pigeons and Doves.

I shred it up tearing it into little bits with my fingers, and mix it in their Seed.

They all like it, and none of it seems to go to waste.

Costs a buck at the neighborhood Oriental Market.

Good sourse of Vitamine "A" for them, as well as other trace elements...no Sodium...and it does taste good, too, for my own between meal snacks ( which often ARE the 'meals' in disguise too...)

This type is three thin discs, about 9 inches across, and is made of very thin, dry, matted Sea Weed.

I have been wanting to get them a Kale, but no luck yet.

A Kale they will peck bits off of so it is left whole.

This Sea Weed is so light, I tend to shred it for them, but I might try them out sometime on a whole 'disc' just for fun...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phil, 

Are you sure you weren't a pigeon in a past life?  lol. Looks good and I've seen similar stuff here before but wasn't really looking at it to realize what it was.

Are you sure there is no salt in this...or at least sea salt? I would think that there would be sea salt in this since it comes from the ocean. But maybe sea salt isn't so bad for pigeons?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Brad, 

I think the less Sodium for them the better, no matter the provenance...

Sorry, I misread the label when I said 'no' sodium.

There is, according to the label, 48 mG of Sodium per 'serving' and a serving is 20 Grams....for a package whose weight as a whole is 42.5 Grams.

A package will last six or eight Birds about ten days the way I portion it out.

As far as percentage of 'daily value'...per serving of 20 Grams, the label sez -

Sodium 48 mG., 2%
Vitamine A - 1%
Protean - 1 Gram
Calcium - 2%
Iron - 1%
Vitamine C - 14%
Total Carbohydrate - 2 Gm., 1%
Sugar - 1 Gm.

Everything else is a "Zero"...

Lol..


Phil
el ve


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Ah, ok...thanks for the clarification


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

Theres an asian market where I live. I might check it out and see if they have this stuff..maybe my guys might like it for a treat!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Phil,


Thanks for sharing.

Is the sodium listed on the label sea salt?


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

*Buddy likes seaweed too.*

I could have sworn I read somewhere in the past that some-one was going to do a sticky on seaweed, or was it garlic? Perhaps I'm losing my mind. Was it you Treesa? Anyway, I did try seaweed with good results. Buddy seems to love it and I don't get why. He won't eat any of the other greens I give him (bok-choy, sui-choy, lettuce, cabbage, brocolli, etc.) but seaweed hits the spot. I am using the stuff that you would use to make Sushi and it is going over quite well. Just thought I would pass this on, others may want to try it out and get back with their results.

Cameron


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Tressa, 


Label does not say what kind of Sodium, Just sez 'Sodium'...


Hi Cameron,


Yes, the 'flat' kind they like also, but I figure the 'rough-textured' kind is easier to peck...


I like both kinds myself too for snacks...

Either one works well in making Formula-powders out of whole Seeds and so on in a Kitchen Blender for feeding the Babys or invalid Adults who can not or will not peck...

Glad others are finding this to be a nice thing for their Beaked-ones too...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've noticed at the pigeon supply houses that in their supplement section some of the products they offer do have different varieties of seaweed in the product listing. I don't know what difference in processing their might be between what is used there, what is offered in the health food store, and what is in the international food section for seaweed. 

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*He won't eat any of the other greens I give him (bok-choy, sui-choy, lettuce, cabbage, brocolli, etc.) *

Cameron[/QUOTE]

I haven't tried seaweed yet but I found out by accident that Squeaks likes greens - especially darker ones like Romaine. I was fixing a salad and suddenly noticed him making a quick run. I had dropped a piece and he ran to it and gobbled it down. I pinched off another tiny piece, dropped it and he nailed it! Now, I'll just pinch off tiny pieces then enjoy watching him going after his "greenies from heaven..."  He sure can move when he wants something!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I have read over and over that salt is not good for birds and I don't give any as a result but I have to wonder if perhaps they do have some natural craving for salt. Don't all animals, people included need some salt in their diet? We put out salt licks for cattle and bison because they don't naturally find enough on the prairies. Is it possible that some sea-salt in the seaweed is what stimulates the pigeons interest? I am giving seaweed at this point only as a small treat and not everyday but you can see why I would wonder.

Cameron


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Greenies from heaven?

Oh dear Mr Squeaks your bird must love you a lot. Hope he is enjoying them. I just might try Romaine and see if it works for me too.

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Camrron said:


> Greenies from heaven?
> 
> Oh dear Mr Squeaks your bird must love you a lot. Hope he is enjoying them. I just might try Romaine and see if it works for me too.
> 
> Cameron


You might want to try TINY pieces and 'drop' them rather than putting them on the floor. Squeaks will still eat them if I place them down but it's a riot to see him go after the "droppings" because we're never sure just where they will land! Nothing wrong with his eyesight! He sees them every time! Gives him some good exercise too!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Camrron said:


> I could have sworn I read somewhere in the past that some-one was going to do a sticky on seaweed, or was it garlic? Perhaps I'm losing my mind. Was it you Treesa? Anyway, I did try seaweed with good results. Buddy seems to love it and I don't get why. He won't eat any of the other greens I give him (bok-choy, sui-choy, lettuce, cabbage, brocolli, etc.) but seaweed hits the spot. I am using the stuff that you would use to make Sushi and it is going over quite well. Just thought I would pass this on, others may want to try it out and get back with their results.
> 
> Cameron



No, that wasn't me, perhaps you are thinking of my garlic thread.

My birds love spinach and kale, but I have never tried the seaweed, or found any.

Cabbage and broccoli are not recommended for pigeons, even though some people here do give it to their birds in very small quantities.


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

I saw this thread on sea weed and salt and knew I had just read an article
about it somewhere. Took me a while to find it.. I was actually trying to follow up on the thread about garlic and neem oils. And I came across this article on the correct types of salt we should have in our system, Like anything else, balance is key.
Gary H. 
Only so much of this article can be posted, so here is the web address.
http://www.longnaturalhealth.com/library2.asp?A=47

The Benefits of Real Seasalt 
by The Grain and Salt Society

What is Real Seasalt?
Why is it hard to obtain.... but also, how do we recognize the real thing? Humans need whole, clean ocean salt; medical and biological facts support that. The ocean contains all of the precious minerals that our body requires for optimum function. The salt refiners, however, keep these facts hidden from the public because they profit from selling the minerals extracted from rich ocean brine. The same vital minerals that, when left in at the onset, make salt the vital necessity and its color light gray. This is the salt of Life!

Basic Roles of Seasalt

Natural light gray salt is the most basic condiment as well as a staple food: it possesses the power to rejuvenate the body's bio-systems, therefore, a powerful remedy for countless health problems. No pill supplementation can equal the wealth of minerals that natural seasalt supplies, regardless of how rich of precisely that supplementation is formulated.

Clean, unrefined, and hand-harvested natural seasalt, used in the proper manner, has reversed many a "chronic illness" and restored wholeness in just a few days. Because of its complex beneficial minerals and bio-electronic power it offers countless health benefits: it balances alkalinity/acidity levels, restores good digestion, and relieves allergies and skin diseases.

Natural Celtic seasalt in either white small crystals or larger light gray crystals, is the gentlest alkaline-forming substance known; therefore, if a natural and better diet is undertaken in order to heal, it must include natural unrefined Celtic salt as part of the food preparation process. Furthermore, cereal grains, beans, roots or vegetables pickled or aged with salt (pickle, sauerkraut, kisiel, kvass, or naturally fermented, starter-type bread), all become even better healing foods when prepared with unrefined natural salt. The absence of salt in the daily diet greatly hampers absorption of the nutrition contained in grains and vegetables as it renders them unable to function as natural healing agents. If you pickle, brew, bake, or make miso, request this Society's special bulletin on "Salt Quality and Fermentation" for $2. p.p. "Natural seasalt is a living food, with its ionic and electrolytic properties profoundly anchored in its grounding crystals."

A SIMPLE TRANSFORMATION OF ELEMENTS...

Sodium>to>potassium,

Supplies Our Most Vital Needs

An acidic body condition is at the root of many sicknesses: since natural Celtic seasalt strongly alkalinizes, it is a powerful remedy. If there has been hemorrhaging, severe burns, physical trauma, acute infection, shock from illness or surgical intervention, or very deep emotional turmoil, the body requires extra potassium immediately. This is best done by administering small extra doses of an isotonic salt solution made from natural light gray Celtic seasalt dissolved in water. The potassium will be replenished quickly through the process of transmutation from sodium to potassium. Proper balance in the body is achieved by maintaining a relatively high sodium concentration in the fluid outside the cell. The concentration of salt diminishes in the blood as sodium transmutes into potassium. In effect, we use up the salt that we take in our food in order to maintain our equilibrium while replenishing the loss. Thus truly helps maintain good health.

The Human Internal Oceans

Our bodies contain 3 internal oceans that require frequent mineral replenishment of many trace elements, best done by taking minute amounts of salt in out food. Each one of these complex solution surrounds and circulates through our body:

1. one forms the plasma of our blood,

2. another the lymphatic circulatory system, and

3. the extracellular fluid that...

bathes every living cell ... in a regenerating solution rich in mineralizing elements. Each of the macro- and micronutrients inherent in natural seasalt plays a specific role in safeguarding health.

These single elements work in conjunction with all the others to regulate optimum body function.

Comparative analysis shows that these fluids are very close in their chemical composition as well as in their physio-chemical and biological properties. Since they are so intimately interconnected, the three body fluids greatly influence one another. Their salinity is lower but very compatible to seawater.

Since they are so inter-dependant, these body fluids influence one another. That is why a variation of the body's external environment-heat, diet, humidity, electromagnetic forces, acidity, etc.-has such a definite bearing on the body's whole internal climate. External influences quickly modify these fluids. As an example, bathing in seawater has an immediate strengthening effect on the lymphatic system. Oppositely, bathing in soft water-such as in city water, rivers or lakes- which is unsalted, mineral hungry, and sometimes chlorinated to boot-will weaken the lymph system and also drain the body's precious minerals from the other two fluids.

The human embryo spends the first 9 months of its life floating in a miniature ocean. In this salty environment of the amniotic fluid it grows over 3 billion times its weight. At no time in our entire existence, from the moment of conception onward, are we ever without the need of salt!

Precious Minerals Working Together: Co-Action

Trace elements, found in minute quantities in seawater and therefore in natural unrefined seasalt, all work together to assure and maintain proper function of the body's systems. If any one of them is left out-or even just diminished-a link will be missing, and the whole organism will suffer as a result. Stated another way, if any of our internal oceans are short-changed of trace nutrients, the body will lack the triggering bio-electrical impulses and the mineral building blocks necessary to function at full efficiency or to renew its systems properly.

But...Isn't Salt Bad for You?

All the medical and scientific studies condemning table salt would appear to be justified, except for the fact that these studies examined only refined white salt, a biologically damaging, completely unnatural, and chemicalized substance. In the industrial refining process, as many as 82 trace minerals and essential macronutrients are forcibly removed, leaving only a single compound made of sodium and chloride.

Were these 82 nutritive substances left in as they occur in clean natural seasalt, table salt would again be whole and would fulfill its vital role, which is to enhance life and to maintain optimum health. That beneficial form would receive the full endorsement of medical and health professionals alike. However, the industrial salt refining methods used today in the U.S. and other industrialized countries cannot make natural salt because the refiners start with a bulldozer-harvested product, which contains many pollutants and must be cleansed of them. Their technology is geared to mass-produce, mainly for industry, the most refined-and deadly white-of chemical grade sodium chloride.

The high technology methods we have inherited from the Industrial Revolution days were never designed to produce mineral rich, food grade salt. In the light of what is known today about human biology, salt refiners would be forbidden to make their ultra-refined salt available for human food use.

The Food Chemical Codex-a regulatory agency which sets standards for the composition and manufacture of foods-has no clean natural domestic salt to compare with the refined samples it tests for food. Otherwise, it would outlaw today's mineral-deficient refined salt. Were the Codex chemists and biologists aware of the availability of a clean whole seasalt produced ecologically, its health advantages as well as its cleanliness would win their approval as a completely safe and desirable table condiment and food.

A dark refined salt is made in the U.S.A., but it is an industrial crude product, mechanically bulldozed from stagnant cement-lined salt flats which draw their water from industrially polluted bays and industry-laden coasts. Such crude salt is totally unsuitable for food use as it is filled with dirt, oily sand, concrete efflorescence, and heavy metal pollution. Crude salt does not qualify as a clean, natural agricultural or maricultural product; it requires refining-and gets it!

The same U.S. crude salt, even though sometimes has the connotation of being a health-producing natural seasalt, should never be used for food under any circumstances, as it will cause severe skeletal damage. Even if properly hand-picked or stripped of the darker crystals it still contains large amounts of toxic heavy metals, concrete efflorescence, and pollution locked within all its crystals, and is therefore unsafe.

Domestic salt refiners cannot economically develop a production method that will yield clean whole food salt. It was profitable and convenient for these salt and chemical conglomerates to tailor and requested definition to fit their own product: Salt, they declared, "must not contain over 2 1/2% of trace minerals"-back then, all minerals were lumped together under the term "impurities" and were extracted for their profit. Refinery salt, however, may legally receive up to 2% of chemical additives, such as bleachers, anti-caking agents, and conditioners.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing that information, Royaltypigeon, most informative!

I use Premier Pink Salt, which is a blend of two premium untreated sea salts. The first one comes from the cool, blue unpolluted waters of the Mediterranean sea, using the oldest method of obtaining salt, by solar evaporation.Pure sea water is transfered thru a series of evaporation ponds, while the hot, dry climate and gentle hasten the evaporation process leaving behind only pure salt crystals. These are naturally rich in trace elements not found in regular salt.

The second source of salt is pink Alaea Hawaiian sea salt. Over the centuries this gourmet sea slat has mixed with rich, health promoting pinkAlaea clay from the Hawaiian Islands, giving it a slightly pink color, naturally rich in many minerals with a gentle purifying effect. It is known as a sacred salt by Hawaiians for preservation of health.

It tastes great too, just clumps a little.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT POSTS, RoyaltyPigeon and Treesa! Many thanks...will definitely change my salt habits!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I must be buying my salt in the wrong stores. This has really gotten my interest though so I'll check out the health food shops (for myself of course, not for Buddy). But what about salt in a pigeons diet? Does anyone think seaweed, and presumably seaweed with some salts in it is ok. He really likes it so something is up in my mind. Something that is perhaps missing in his regular diet. 

Thanks for the tips about broccoli and cabbage Treesa. I will keep it in mind. Fortunately Buddy didn't like those anyway so I am in the clear on this one. Whew!

Cameron


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Treesa,
I knew you would come up with a good source. What Phil said about the seaweed jogged my memory about something that I had read a few years ago. I remember it saying something about pigeons need for salt. And that too much was just as bad a not enough. But I just can't remember where I read it. After I read that article, I did go to the pet store and buy one of those round mineral blocks and nailed to the wall just a few inches off the floor. Ant the birds did work on it. It was kind of funny how they would rub their beak around the edge to scrape off some of the salt. And then after I moved, I didn't replace the block and forgot all about it.
I'll try and find that article. I think I read it in one of my books.
Gary H.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Most minerals are offered as mineral salts, so it's unlikely that a pigeon would be deficient in salt, per se. Regarding overdosing, sometimes a hen will be searching for more of a particular mineral and eat too much of a mineral block. The high salt intake will cause more water to be excreted as the body tries to return to the correct concentration of salinity, so the poops will show a lot of liquid. It seems like the mineral powder isn't as high in salt as the blocks, because I've never seen a problem from it and it is the most popular o the supplements with my birds.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for answering one of my questions Terri, much appreciated. Is there any salts in the diet of an indoor pigeon though? Do they lack it? My bird doesn't have access to the outside (and potential salt sources) so in my mind that may explain why he has taken to the seaweed.

Cameron


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Who changed the TITLE of this thread?

I started this thread and I never said anything about "Unrefined Sea Salt".

It was about "Seaweed" only...ONLY.

I have NEVER given 'Salt' to Pigeons, and I sure AS HELL never advocated giving it to them no matter what kind it is.

So far, every previous occasion of 'Salt' being mentioned was about how Pigeons and other Birds shoult NOT be given Salt, and or how we should be careful about the Sodium content OF their foods.

Maybe this is a worthy topic, maybe "Salt" has merits as something we might consider to give them...maybe it is worth discussing, but I never wrote this Title we now 'see' here, and I never suggested in my Seaweed mentionthat we give Pigeons Salt, and I never had it in my thread's Title.

Are you going to start changing or are you already changeing extant texts in other people's posts also?

Who did this?

Mods???

Hello?

Do explain please?

This is totally NOT acceptable.

If a topic should on it's own evolve to include information not represented in the thread's Title, this hardly condone's someone else changing editorially what the Title is or what various posters had already written to suit some new additional sidelight, whim, or impulse for interpolating by changing what someone else actually DID say to suit your own taste.


Moderators?

What gives here?

Which one of you did this?

It is very, VERY bad ethics.

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*thanks for sharing*

I am going to check my local asian market they may have some. My pigeon likes carrot tops and shreded carrots. 

Andi


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Phil,

No idea who changed the title, but I hope that whoever it was will change it back. I would do so myself, but I seem to be having some technical difficulties getting into the right place to do it.

OK, done.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pdpbison said:


> Who changed the TITLE of this thread?
> I started this thread and I never said anything about "Unrefined Sea Salt".
> It was about "Seaweed" only...ONLY.
> 
> ...


*The title was never changed, just added the words "Unrefined Salts" for future "search" purposes, as it is a main ingredient of seaweed. For your information: I have NEVER CHANGED TITLES AND WON'T in future, and the addition was meant to add, not take away from the topic.*

*I am sorry this so offended you, and I would remove the addition, although that has already been done.

*


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Unrefined sea salt*

Perhaps we could have the information about unrefined sea salt copied into another thread with that title?

That way the casual browser could still pick it up without doing a specific search. 

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

cyro51 said:


> Perhaps we could have the information about unrefined sea salt copied into another thread with that title?
> That way the casual browser could still pick it up without doing a specific search.
> Cynthia



Thank you Cynthia, that was my next thought...except, salt in itself, without the seaweed is not beneficial to pigeons. Unrefined salt, maybe, but I would not give it to them in and by itself.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

*Sea-salt*

Thanks all. 

My questions have all been answered -sort of. But the drama involved was so unexpected. Phil, you may not have said the words "sea-salt" but that is actually what caught my attention so maybe it was a good thing. It was a good thing for me anyway. I want to hear more, much more and I hope others will respond with their thoughts on salts in the diets of birds. Like I said before, as I see it all creatures need salt in their diet for basic survival. There is nothing strange about that at all. While birds may be particularly sensitive to *too much salt *though doesn't mean that *no salt *is good either! Let's hear what others have to say. 

Cameron


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, in that perspective, the dimension of added salt as opposed to naturally occurring salt content would be important to examine. Many nutritional base components have salt as a component which would be different from a procuct that had salt 'added' to it. What the system is able to use, is far better represented in naturally occurring components as opposed to man made additives. 

fp


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Good point fp,

I wouldn't for example give my bird potatoe chips or anything processed but natural salts must be important. The seeds I give are almost totally salt free in their natural state. My grit is just plain fine stones. I think I have read somewhere though that some grit does contain beneficial salts in their natural form.

Cameron


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cameron, you might want to add some form of mineral pickpot or pickstone. Both of them contain salt along with important minerals. I keep several different types available so they can choose what they need.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks Terri,

I don't know what a pickpot is though. Can I get one in the petstores that is OK for pigeons?

Cameron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pick pot (small clay pot with pick stone in it) or pick cake (compressed pick stone) can be purchased at the pigeons supply houses, you can buy one or more, they are only 2.00 at Globals. The pick cakes are loaded with calcium from oyster shells and have other ingredients as well.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> *The title was never changed, just added the words "Unrefined Salts" for future "search" purposes, as it is a main ingredient of seaweed. For your information: I have NEVER CHANGED TITLES AND WON'T in future, and the addition was meant to add, not take away from the topic.*
> 
> *I am sorry this so offended you, and I would remove the addition, although that has already been done.
> 
> *


Hi Tressa,


Sorry for the delay...just spent much of two days with a 'windows' problem that necessitated wipeing my hard-drive clean, and the sometimes tedious and sometimes troublesome re-installing e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g.

Ummmmmmm...

If you go 'back' into anyone's posts, or, into someone's "Title" and 'just' add something, well you HAVE 'changed' what that person had said.

While it may seem harmless, innocent, casual, and I know was well intended, it is a very unwise thing to do if you wish for anyone to suppose they can trust that something they HAD said, will stay the way they said it...and not become instead, someone else saying something but doing so under the name of the poster who had NOT said it.

It is one thing, at your (or your, being Moderators plural, ) descretion, to delete an offending post, or to lock a thread, or to 'Moderate' in various ways, of course.

But taking the editorial liberties to change what someone actually had said, by adding things to it 'later', as IF they had 'also' said 'that' something YOU are in fact saying by adding it, (or for that matter, by removeing things they did say, or re-phraseing or re-writing or whatever, ) sets a bad precedent for anyone then to ever really know, for sure, if what they are reading was in fact ever said at all by the ostensibly ascribed poster, or by someone else who is not accountable for it.

Can you understand why this seems important to me?

It has nothing whatever to do 'with' what you added, BUT that you would add anything as "IF" it had been me who had written it.

Now, would you for instance, even knowing I am a good sport, like for me, ( or others here,) to go 'back' into your prior posts, and start you know, 'adding' things that maybe I, in my opinion, (or others in their opinion,) think would be nice to be able to read there as 'if' you had written them?

Maybe my ( or their) information that I ( or they ) would be adding is good information, maybe not so good, maybe just plain bad, but what the heck, I ( or they) can always 'mean well'...

I do not think you would like this arrangement!

Lol...

Anyway, please take this to heart...

It is important that we can trust the forum to preserve truthfully whatever someone does write, without editorial revisions, interpolations, additions, substractions, or other changes to posts by others who did not in fact write the Post, or, to the 'Title' of a proprietary thread.


Anyway...

I was not offended in what that term usually connotes, I was not mad, not upset in any usual sense of it, but 'scandalized'...'outraged' maybe would be a good term...


Probaly the polite thing for me to have done would have been to write some of the Moderators privately to have asked what was up with this, but, instead, tastelessly maybe, I went blabbing to the list.



Anyway, no hard feelings or wrinkles here with me...and I thank you for stepping forth to clear this up.

I feel this is an important principle to consider and to respect...and or to air out as something we all need to get clear on, one way or the other.


I had no idea who had done the thread's title addition/change, and it alarmed me, as I hope you may understand now, from my perspective, that it had happenned.

How can I know that anything I ever rote here is r-e-a-l-l-y representing what I in fact had written? or do I need to start going through all however-many Posts I have made, to see if they too have been altered by someone?

Eeeeeeek..!


Anyway...

Thank you for hearing me out on this...

I know you meant well, and were not thinking of it in these kinds of permutations or implications at the time.


Best wishes...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

